# betta tail SPLIT in half!



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

i just looked in my tank and discovered that my bettas tail is split completely in half, almost to her body! When I looked an hour ago, I didn't notice anything - no splitting at all. 

What would cause this? I'd love to post a picture but I don't have my camera cord at the moment (or a smartphone). It is split horizontally. She is a crowntail. 

10 gallon community tank, peaceful fish (cories, platies) so I really don't think nipping was the problem (but one of the platies is male and it's possible he nipped, but like I said I really don't think this was an aggression thing). Water is on the hard side, pH is 7.6-7.8, water parameters are normal (nitrates are a bit high lately, ~40ppm but ammonia and nitrites are 0). Live plants, 4in air stone, aquaclear 20 filter, gravel substrate.

I'm hoping an expert can tell me what might have caused this - if it had to be rough play (nipping, tail biting, caught on decor, etc), or if water conditions, stress, or something else "unseen" can cause this severe a split. 

Also, what should I do about it? I just had her isolated for a week and a half to treat ich (with saltwater) so I don't want to isolate her again (but obviously will if necessary). Will it fix itself? I've never seen a split this severe. 

Thanks! Please help!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hi.... i just looked at my betta and he has a hole in his fin! ..im just like you not sure what to do.:dunno:...i hope someone can help us..what type of betta is it? mine is CT


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It may of been a decoration that caused it. I would keep an eye on it, keep up with _regular water changes_ (proper to the size of your tank) to help it heal faster. If you have stresscoat, you can add that in during water changes to help fin regrowth.

That goes with both. Miss, your may be nibbling on his tail. Stress coat and regular water changes will help as well. Just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get black along the edges with fraying and such.

Splits are caused by either poor water quality, rot, tail biting (usually half moon shapes) and deco. So ruling out what you can will help to treat and prevent any more


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I will go ahead and blame poor water quality. My filter is a 3 way filter, and I had recently removed the carbon while medicating the tank. when I went to put it back in, I had a total filter mishap and a lot of the filtered-out crud got dumped back into the tank water. I did a 30% water change immediately (this was last night), and a 20% water change today (after I noticed the split tail). Water parameters never really went crazy, but the water was definitely definitely dirty. I can't believe I forgot about that. So that is likely what caused the split tail?

It will repair itself over time, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ick.. yeah, turning on a filter after it's been off dumps bad/dead bacteria in the tank. Did you remove him for the water change using a net? I've accidently split one of my guy's tail with a net. Now I just trick them into a cup.. except one.. he sees the cup he hides in his cave >.< too smart lol.
It still could of been from deco. Is he new to the 10gal? Sometimes when a betta is introduced into a bigger tank, the fins may tear due to having to swim longer/harder then in the cup. If you don't see the others biting it, and there are no black edges with fraying/shredding.. then it should heal on it's own. Stress coat will help make it go faster, but it's not necessary. You should see new regrowth in a day or two. (It will be clear-white)
I would do another water change though, as much as you can, to make sure it's cleaned out. Good luck =)


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I just did another 20% water change. the betta is the newest to the tank, but not new (been in approx. 1 month). I leave the fish in for the water changes unless I'm changing so much water that they'd feel trapped, but I almost never change more than 25% of the water. She was in a very small (1/2 gallon) isolation tank for about 11 days being treated for something that looked like ich but I don't think it was. I'm hoping it was a combination of the dirty water and the recent bout of disease and isolation that caused the split, she had just been reintroduced to the tank the day before the tail split. Eek! Glad to know she should be OK though, as long as I do my part to get and keep the water clean. I've seen minor tears and even small holes in other bettas, but never anything like this, it freaked me out!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It is scary. I remember seeing a large split in my Xander and was so worried. But it healed pretty fast by upping the water change for a bit. Good luck with him =) Sounds like you are doing good by him.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

here is the pic....i hope you can see it..its on his top fin..i have a feeling he got it from the fake plans:-?..he loves to play in them....
But i went to petco and got 2 live plans...and 2gallon tank (he was in 1gallonb4) no more fake plants!!!!he seems to LOVE the live plans and the extra space...im a newbe to bettas..but im learning ;-)


----------

